# Fishing New Smyrna Area



## hockeyfisherman (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey guys, I was wondering what some good places to fish in NSB are. I don't care if it is from the beach or pier or wading. I could bring my kayak, but I really don't want to lug it from Orlando. Overall, I just want a good place to fish that will land some fish( mabye even some keepers:fishing Also if you could tell me what bait I should use. I will also have my cast net and bucked with aerator with me. 

Thanks a lot


----------



## jhook (Jul 27, 2008)

Canaveral National Seashore.Mosquito Lagoon on one side of the road and surf fish the beach on the other.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Pier...Sunglow...cross Dunlawton Bridge toward beach, turn right, go about 150 yds to the "Crabby Joe's sign on the left, and park.

Surf...depends on what you are targeting. Don't try it over the 4th weekend...too many people!!! Otherwise, anywhere up and down the coast...but best is "Flagler Beach" area.

With your Kayak...put in at the Marine Discovery Center off the NSB causeway at the head of the Indian River Lagoon and head South.

Bridges along the Intercoastal are also good. Shrimp (live...or barring that...dead), or sand fleas off the beach...and/or live or dead (frozen) mullett. A pack of clams wouldn't hurt either.


----------

